# NE ohio Steelhead



## SigShooterWB (Jul 12, 2010)

This is going to be my first year fishing lake erie tribs for steelhead. Any advice as far as tackle locations and strategies? I'll most likely be fishing the Grand river being as its what I'm most familiar with but also could fish the hoga or coneaut creek.


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

Stop in at Erie Outfitters on Lake Rd in Sheffield. Craig will point you in the right direction for a very successful steelhead season.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There's been a ton of info on here over the years so it would be available through a "Search" using say "steelhead advice" or "beginner" on this forum, or the Steelhead forum. The DNR site is also full of basic info.-plus there are several dedicated steelhead fishing websites with info to get started. There's just too many ways to fish them and too many various techniques to cover your request. Just google steelhead fishing and take some time to research this on the internet-you will find more than you want to know.
I've tried to answer such a question in the past and there really isn't room on this site to cover every technique/question in the detail you'll find elsewhere. Should you have one specific question, you'll easily get 20different answers based on individual experiences. JMHO.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Maybe some of the guys in the steelhead forum can help you out.....


----------

